# MBT staff



## dolfan29 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have done some business with MBT in the past and have recieved good service and reasonable pricing on gear so I have nothing against them. I have even recommended them on an occasion or two on this site but I do have a comment for what it's worth. The last couple of times I have been in the shop I get the feeling that I am bothering the staff. It's nothing in particular and I don't need someone following me around and up my butt, but a smile and how are you today to make me feel like they want my business would be nice. I feel like I have interrupted their day and if I want to buy something great and if not that's ok too. I may only spend 20.00 bucks this trip but I may spend more next. As I said in the beginning, I have used the shop and have nothing against it other than maybe a little more friendliness with customers.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Go back in there and talk with Jim about your concerns, they are great people, and do a great job of taking care of their customers. I am a small time diver, I go in there and feel like I am just one of the regulars. Confront them with your thoughts, I am sure you will not be disappointed.


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Try going in around lunch time. The last couple of times I made it through there around lunch Fritz was cooking and he invited me to hang out and have lunch....and that guy knows how to cook. I didn't buy anything, I didn't have to. I hung out and talked diving with him (and even Chuck).


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry you had a bad experience. I can say that after 5 years or so, I have never had bad customer service there.


----------

